# Searching new smartphone that handles android dolphin



## artur3004 (Apr 12, 2016)

I want to buy a new smartphone (with sd card slot!) which has enough power to emulate project m on dolphin. it shouldn't cost more than 400€/450$


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 12, 2016)

artur3004 said:


> I want to buy a new smartphone (with sd card slot!) which has enough power to emulate project m on dolphin. it shouldn't cost more than 400€/450$


Just buy a Wii or a computer. I don't think the Android emulator's good enough to reasonably play PM yet.


----------



## ceelo (Apr 12, 2016)

Cant take your wii or computer with you everywhere.


----------



## artur3004 (Apr 12, 2016)

have already a wii, but i want this for fun, don't tell me this is not usefull

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

+ i need a new smartphone anyway


----------



## nxwing (Apr 12, 2016)

You won't be able to emulate a Wii/Gamecube with decent speeds and without glitches/crashes on a smartphone.


----------



## artur3004 (Apr 12, 2016)

I KNOW I don't except 100%!
recommend me a phone don't tell me another facts that I already know


----------



## nxwing (Apr 12, 2016)

In that case, pretty much any flagship Android phone available will do if you don't expect decent speeds


----------



## artur3004 (Apr 13, 2016)

pls help me right or don't

Read the first post again - 400€ is not  flagship budget


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 13, 2016)

artur3004 said:


> pls help me right or don't
> 
> Read the first post again - 400€ is not  flagship budget


Wait a few years, you will get better specs for this price


----------



## artur3004 (Apr 13, 2016)

I can't wait because my recent phone is dead


----------



## nxwing (Apr 13, 2016)

The Moto X and Oneplus Two is in your budget and are good flagship devices


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 13, 2016)

Like others have stated, it won't run decently.
If you're fine with that, great, but your budget isn't going to make the cut. You're gonna need a flagship (I'd recommend the Galaxy S7) to be able to get something that's probably bearable to use.


----------



## Flame (Apr 13, 2016)

says he wants dolphin to run. but wants a mid range phone.

okay.


come back in 999 days.


----------



## Yil (Apr 21, 2016)

Flame said:


> says he wants dolphin to run. but wants a mid range phone.
> 
> okay.
> 
> ...


There are several chinese phone just below that price with snapdragon 820.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 21, 2016)

The nVidia X1 processor is said to handle Dolphin or at least, will have plans to be utilized to work with it in future versions. At the time of writing, very few, if any devices will be able to handle that well.


----------



## Yil (Apr 21, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> The nVidia X1 processor is said to handle Dolphin or at least, will have plans to be utilized to work with it in future versions. At the time of writing, very few, if any devices will be able to handle that well.


I believe pixel c to be beyond that price.


----------



## Nyap (Apr 21, 2016)

The closest thing I can think of is the nvidia shield. There's a "handheld" version and a tablet version. I personally prefer the handheld version because I like how theres a controller attached to the device itself

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

http://www.amazon.com/NVIDIA-SHIELD...qid=1461270841&sr=8-10&keywords=nvidia+shield


----------



## thealgorithm (Apr 21, 2016)

If price is not an issue, perhaps the IPhone SE/IPhone 6s.  Very strong single core performance much more superior to anything else in a mobile phone and very powerful GPU...  then again, the price.. (Although IPhone SE) is around £350.


----------



## Yil (Apr 21, 2016)

thealgorithm said:


> If price is not an issue, perhaps the IPhone SE/IPhone 6s.  Very strong single core performance much more superior to anything else in a mobile phone and very powerful GPU...  then again, the price.. (Although IPhone SE) is around £350.


And requirs jailbreak.


----------



## Nyap (Apr 21, 2016)

Yil said:


> And requirs jailbreak.


and it will probably run like shit. I'll admit, apple optimize their software nicely, but I don't think the hardware is good enough to run an emulator like dolphin


----------



## Yil (Apr 21, 2016)

Nyap said:


> and it will probably run like shit. I'll admit, apple optimize their software nicely, but I don't think the hardware is good enough to run an emulator like dolphin


a9 can easily kill 820/ 8890 in single core and they use top end powervr.


----------



## Nyap (Apr 21, 2016)

Yil said:


> a9 can easily kill 820/ 8890 in single core and they use top end powervr.


will it beat tegra 4 tho


----------



## Kourin (Apr 21, 2016)

What's the point in shelling out that much money for an emulator that's barely going to function at best?
Get a Vita, 3DS or that Chinese Android game device if you want to play games on the go. All three are cheaper choices.

Plus touch screen controls on Project M? Ew.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 21, 2016)

Nyap said:


> The closest thing I can think of is the nvidia shield. There's a "handheld" version and a tablet version. I personally prefer the handheld version because I like how theres a controller attached to the device itself
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/NVIDIA-SHIELD...qid=1461270841&sr=8-10&keywords=nvidia+shield



It should be noted that the handheld has a weaker processor; the Tegra4 whereas the Tablet has the K1, and with a paired Bluetooth controller, it's not so bad. I should also note that handheld device is out of production so expect to pay a lot more for a new one than you would for a Shield Tablet


----------



## Yil (Apr 21, 2016)

Nyap said:


> will it beat tegra 4 tho


It can kill tegra x1 in cpu and a9x can kill x1 in gpu.


----------



## artur3004 (Apr 21, 2016)

what about galaxy s7? it's possible taht I'm going to get this phone


----------



## Nyap (Apr 21, 2016)

artur3004 said:


> what about galaxy s7? it's possible taht I'm going to get this phone



that's actually quite cool  smartphones seem to have progressed quite a bit since I last used one


----------



## Yil (Apr 21, 2016)

artur3004 said:


> what about galaxy s7? it's possible taht I'm going to get this phone


That's way above your price range. But yes, 8890 has the best multi core and a good gpu. But you might just get a good desktop gpu or system for that price.


----------



## migles (Apr 21, 2016)

artur3004 said:


> pls help me right or don't
> 
> Read the first post again - 400€ is not  flagship budget


google android phone benchmarks, and follow the list until you have one that is on your budget and your likings


----------



## Davidosky99 (Apr 21, 2016)

artur3004 said:


> pls help me right or don't
> 
> Read the first post again - 400€ is not  flagship budget


oneplus two or the one *might *do it(like at 70-80%)


----------



## nxwing (Apr 22, 2016)

Yil said:


> a9 can easily kill 820/ 8890 in single core and they use top end powervr.


While Apple's new A9 chip may have higher single core benchmark scores, they get beat out in the multi core benchmark scores. You also need to jailbreak your device just to run a few emulators. I'm not even sure if there's a Gamecube or Wii emulator for iOS. Last time I checked, there was only an N64 emulator.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 22, 2016)

xiaomi mi 5 would seem to be most powerful phone for midrange money atm


----------



## Yil (Apr 22, 2016)

nxwing said:


> While Apple's new A9 chip may have higher single core benchmark scores, they get beat out in the multi core benchmark scores. You also need to jailbreak your device just to run a few emulators. I'm not even sure if there's a Gamecube or Wii emulator for iOS. Last time I checked, there was only an N64 emulator.


I've said that. I am just defending that iphone are never weak.
I've once installed one on ipad 1. You probably did not have the extra sites.


----------



## thealgorithm (Apr 22, 2016)

To use a phone for emulation purposes, the No1 thing to look out for is not the amount of cores, but the strength of each core.  This is priority followed by the GPU.   This is where apple excel at with the a8/a9/a8/9x soc's,

With the recent A9/A9x, you are looking at a core matching /exceeding a recent single core mobile I5 CPU in performance. 

Not an apple fanboy (I have as much android devices as apple) but believe me, no mobile/tablet (Non surface pro) :-)  at the moment can perform better in single core than the A9/A9X


----------



## Yil (Apr 22, 2016)

thealgorithm said:


> To use a phone for emulation purposes, the No1 thing to look out for is not the amount of cores, but the strength of each core.  This is priority followed by the GPU.   This is where apple excel at with the a8/a9/a8/9x soc's,
> 
> With the recent A9/A9x, you are looking at a core matching /exceeding a recent single core mobile I5 CPU in performance.
> 
> Not an apple fanboy (I have as much android devices as apple) but believe me, no mobile/tablet (Non surface pro) :-)  at the moment can perform better in single core than the A9/A9X


Actually m7 can kill a9x at full frequency (3.1 ghz) though slower on gpu. But it is too expansive for mobile. And 15w can have double frequency with a boost.
But it terms of arm and atom, then yes a9x is the best.


----------



## tedmg091309131 (Apr 23, 2016)

You might try get the samsung galaxy s5 which goes for $300-$400 for at&t or tmobile. The international version sells for as low as $256.

http://c.dx.com/collection/201604/2...&utm_medium=edm&utm_campaign=en20160419phones


----------



## 1NOOB (Apr 23, 2016)

here my 3 suggestions    http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=7949&idPhone2=7821&sSearch3=zuk&idPhone3=8038


personaly i got an xperia z3 with the android N test version and everything iv needed in emulation but you made me wanna try it up to the gamecube and maybe wii game just for fun xD


----------



## endoverend (Apr 23, 2016)

One of the Note phones will do the trick though I don't like samsung too much. As many others have said, good dolphin emulation is way outside of that price range for a smartphone. The Nvidia Shield tablet is the closest thing to what you want.


----------



## Crews Reviews (Jun 1, 2016)

endoverend said:


> One of the Note phones will do the trick though I don't like samsung too much. As many others have said, good dolphin emulation is way outside of that price range for a smartphone. The Nvidia Shield tablet is the closest thing to what you want.



Completely true , but there are some new pocketable computers on the horizon which should be able to play dolphin at decent speeds.

http://liliputing.com/2016/02/gpd-win-is-a-handheld-windows-gaming-pc-for-299-crowdfunding.html

http://pgslab.com


----------



## cearp (Jun 1, 2016)

keep in mind you need arm 64bit to run dolphin, so the phone needs to be quite new, not just 'powerful'.
ideally powerful and new


----------



## Yil (Jun 1, 2016)

Crews Reviews said:


> Completely true , but there are some new pocketable computers on the horizon which should be able to play dolphin at decent speeds.
> 
> http://liliputing.com/2016/02/gpd-win-is-a-handheld-windows-gaming-pc-for-299-crowdfunding.html
> 
> http://pgslab.com


No. Intel will not do.


----------



## GBAFail (Jun 1, 2016)

Kourin said:


> What's the point in shelling out that much money for an emulator that's barely going to function at best?
> Get a Vita, 3DS or that Chinese Android game device if you want to play games on the go. All three are cheaper choices.
> 
> *Plus touch screen controls on Project M? Ew.*


You know there are Bluetooth controllers that clip onto your phone right? **facepalm**


----------



## artur3004 (Jun 1, 2016)

what kinda sucks is that my galaxy s7 won't connect to a wii mote and original gc adapter over usb otg won't work either


----------

